
When psycopg2 Can't Import tz - twampss
http://lethain.com/entry/2009/feb/13/when-psycopg2-can-t-import-tz/
======
tdavis
I decided a while back the _real_ way to fix this problem was to not use eggs
because they are complete rubbish. I have never had a deployment where eggs
didn't cause some sort of issue, until I stopped using them entirely.

